# English tin ingots



## Takakjian (Mar 19, 2008)

I believe this to be a tin ingot cast in England around 1887 or so. Can anyone shed further light on this as to possible origins or the meaning of the C in the center of the ingot. The ingot is approximatly 10" square and weighs 30 lbs.

Cheers
Eric


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

If it is similar to a silver ingot the letter C could be for the year it was manufactured or the mine it came from


----------



## Takakjian (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't really know if silver ingots from the same period look like like this or not. Was tin a common export from the UK in the late 1800's? 

Eric


----------



## Peter Fielding (Jul 20, 2005)

There was a considerable amount of tin-mining carried out in Cornwall - could that have anything to do with the letter "C"?


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

As Peter says there was alot of tin mining in Cornwall I think the last mine to close was South Crofty tin mine in Cornwall around 1998


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Do a Google search on *tin ingot marking cornwall* and you will find lots of hits but I couldn't find anything that helpful in the 5 minutes I spent on it but you could be luckier if you chase them all down.

The ingot markings I did find were much more elaborate than this simple C marking. I suppose it could stand for Camborne as that is in the heart of the Cornish tin mining area.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I have a lot of information here on Tin production but I am off on holiday shortly; when I get back I will check through for you, however, my first reaction is - has it been coined? (ie has the corner been nicked off to be assayed). Was it the only one found? I have seen that particular shape of C elsewhere here in Penzance. I have enough research material here in the house to be able to eventually help you. I assume that your assumption is based upon knowledge of just which ship was involved and in which direction she had been headed. Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Takakjian (Mar 19, 2008)

Many thanks to everyone this information is most helpfull. We have not had the metal analyzed yet but plan to do so. Raymond I look forward to hearing from you again when you return from your holiday.

Best regards
Eric


----------



## Takakjian (Mar 19, 2008)

We had two of the ingots assayed and it turns out they are Antimony. It was a suprise to me for sure. The ship was bound from south Sheilds to New York when she was lost.

Cheers
Eric


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Antimony:
A very interesting mineral. I have just been reading about it on various sites. I wonder were these ignots originated. The most prolific place is China but there are large deposits in Russia. Used in so many applications now but I wonder what they were in the late 1800's. Maybe with the manufacture of ammunitions as added to lead it makes it harder. Also aplications with animal medication. Hope you find out more about this vessel.
It is also very toxic, no doubt you have been advised about that.

Hawkey01


----------



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

*Ingots*

Antimony is used extensively in the manufacture of white metal bearings. In its alloy form it is called babbit metal.
Babbit no3 for medium speed and pressure 50%tin 2%copper 33%lead and15%antimony.
Babbit marine metal for underwater applications 70% tin2%copper and 28%antimony.
Used all over the world and expensive dont leave it lying around.
C I think is 100%, cant be sure does you assay say near 100%.

PS if you dont want it send it up here.

regards
jimmy


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi Eric. Takakjian might be as common a name somewhere as Hansen is in Norway, and then this is a very silly question: are you related to Portia Takakjian, the ship model builder and writer? You do share with her US nationality and an interest in things nautical. Just curious. Regards, Stein.


----------



## Tony D (May 2, 2004)

Looks like the kind of ingot cast to be carried by pack horses,one each side of the saddle.


----------



## Takakjian (Mar 19, 2008)

The assay report said 93% antimony, 3.5% lead and the rest small traces of various material including calcium (no doubt from being immersed in sal****er for 121 years. 
I had been wondering what it might have been used for. Berring material in manufacturing makes sense.
In response to Stein, there are only a handfull of Takakjian's in the US, Portia was my mother. Small world it is!

Cheers 
Eric


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

N.B. It's also poisonous - antimony was allegedly used by a number of victorian poisoners, its effects are similar to ****nic.


----------



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

*Ingots*

Hi Eric, 

Thats a pretty high assay, in the day it was made considered perfect.

As well as bearings now used in aluminium alloys. 0.3% to 0.8% of total material. Aircraft maybe or along those lines.

It was being brought up along with tin in Cornwall as already mentioned and along with lead in Leadhills,Scotland and also in ***bria near Whitehaven and over near Durham from iron ore mines. It was a product of UK mines rather than main mining material.

I dont think there is any UK source now. When it was being brought up the horse or railway would transport it around, late 1800's onward.

regards
jimmy


----------



## Tony D (May 2, 2004)

It was also used as a hardener in lead bullets,that was in the days when our army and navy were allowed to shoot pirates and such.


----------



## Takakjian (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks again for all the replys and info. This is all most helpfull. We do not as of yet have a cargo manifest for the ship but hope to in the near future.

Cheers
Eric


----------



## younglite (Jan 1, 2009)

Great looking ingot, Eric. This threads is two years old. Any updates? Did you find the ship's manifest or anything else on the ship?

All the best,
Wade


----------

